# Argos childrens play sand or megazorb for gerbils



## jessica_alicex (Apr 28, 2015)

Soon I am hoping to get a second-hand detolf for my Gerbils .And because alot of bedding will be needed I would like to find a cheaper alternative to carefresh,
I was looking around and saw that you can use arogos children's play sand.
http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/3650574.htm. Is it a good idea and is it safe?
Or would megazorb be a better option?
Thank You :3


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

megazorb is great and with gerbils you will find you wont have to change it too often as they dont actually pee that much.


----------



## jessica_alicex (Apr 28, 2015)

Amelia66 said:


> megazorb is great and with gerbils you will find you wont have to change it too often as they dont actually pee that much.


Ok thanks so much for your quick reply, luckily there is a new store opening up by my house that sells megazorb so I will be buying some as Soon as it opens 
Jess x


----------

